# [SOLVED][OT] Akademik w Gliwicach

## mistix

Witam wszystkich jako, że to dział OT to mam takie pytanko nie związane z Gentoo. A mianowicie czy ktoś na tym forum studiuje w Gliwicach i mógłby mi powiedzieć co nieco o akademiku ? Jakbyście wybierali to wybralibyście  akademik czy pokój w mieszkaniu ? No bo szukam teraz mieszkanie i biorę też pod uwagę możliwość mieszkania w akademiku. Dzięki z góry za odpowiedzi o ile jakieś będą.

Arfrever: Ortografia

------------------

Przepraszam za te błędy ortograficzny   :Embarassed:  chyba jakiś na haju byłem   :Embarassed: 

----------

## samakra

Witam, studiuje w gliwicach informatyke, i wlasciwie szukam spokojnego wspollokatora do akademika "barbara".Last edited by samakra on Sat Jul 26, 2008 8:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## canis_lupus

Do akademika.

----------

## mistix

canis_lupus: a mógłbyś mi w 2-3 zdaniach powiedzieć dlaczego byś wybrał akademik ?

----------

## Yatmai

Wieczne imprezy ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redhot

Chyba koledze canis_lupus chodziło i poprawienie kolegi

 *samakra wrote:*   

> do akademiku

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## samakra

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Wieczne imprezy ? 

 

http://www.mojsyf.yoyo.pl/download_public_files.php?u=kml&f=/funny/shot0001.jpg

[;

Dlaczego warto wybrac akademik ?

Poniewaz placisz 240 zl za Internet i pokoj dostajesz gratis [;

http://www.speedtest.net/result/244405358.png

Tak na powaznie to w akademiku masz wszystko na miejscu

-zawsze znajdzie sie ktos kto bedzie umial cos wytlumaczyc 

-na uczelnie jest 2min drogi, tak samo do sklepu czy ksera

-jesli chodzi o warunki do nauki to sa dobre

----------

## mirekm

Też uważam, że akademik. Sam spędziłem 5 lat w Ondraszku.

A co do imprez, nikt nikogo do niczego nie zmusza, nie chcesz, nie bierzesz udziału.

----------

## quosek

chyba, ze masz imprezowego wpolspacza, lub trafisz na pokoj tuz nad klubem studneckim  :Wink: 

a tak ogolnie nauczysz sie:

- pic

- chlac

- grac w CSa

- pic

- gotowac za 3zl obiad

- chlac

- spac max 3h dziennie

- pic

- robic makaron na 20 sposobow

- chlac

Ja niestety w akademiku nigdy nie mieszkalem, ale czesto zadroscilem kumplom, ktorzy dzieki akademikom mieli duuuuuuuuzo radosniejsze i zabawne zycie

----------

## mentorsct

mistix to spokojny człowiek, znam go trochę. Piszcie mu obiektywne sugestie a nie, chlanie, imprezowanie. Bo to nie jest jakiś priorytet którym mógłby sie kierować przy wyborze. Idź do mieszkania, sam mieszkałem w kawalerce s kumplem, na impreze zawsze możesz iść do akademca, a spokój tylko zaznasz w mieszkaniu. Pozdro.

----------

## mistix

Dziękuję wszystkim za doradzenie i jednak będę szukał mieszkania. Zraziło mnie to imprezowanie i ogólnie mała przestrzeń życiowa. Tak jak mówił mentorsct ja to spokojny człowiek ceniący sobie ciszę  :Smile: 

----------

